# Sailors on Charles de Gaulle Test Positive



## tomahawk6 (10 Apr 2020)

50 sailors aboard the Charles De Gaulle have tested positive for the virus.Three were flown to Toulon.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/french-army-reports-50-covid-19-cases-aboard-aircraft-carrier/ar-BB12qXRh?ocid=spartanntp


----------

